# Panasonic PT-AE2000U PROBLEM!!!



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

My Panasonic PT-AE2000U has developed to green clouds on the lower right and left side of the projection. It is ceiling mounted, so it may be the upper sides. I have it connected to both HDMI and component and the problem is there with both connections and with different sources. I only have 42 hours on the unit and bought it last November through Amazon. What a POS.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sounds like a dirty optical path, or a bad ploarizer or panel. Service time.


----------

